# Heresy Online Admin Challenge!



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Greetings all.

The first (and possibly last, depending on how we all do) Heresy Online Admin Challenge is about to begin!

So what is it I hear you ask?

Well basically it is a chance for the Mod Team to stop simply talking about the game and to actually get round to painting something. Or trying to at least:

Ok so here it is: Each admin must paint a force (of what ever he/she likes) of 1000 points (could be higher) or face enternal shame. The time limit will be 7 months to give everybody enough time to work it around life. So that means on the 1st of Febuary 2009 everybody bar two of the mods should have a fully painted 1000 point plus army to show. In theory.

The participating Mods will be split into two teams:

Fantasy:

Jezlad - Wood Elves
Wraithlord - Tomb Kings
Torealis - Vampire Counts
Viscount Vash: Orcs
Pandawithissues: Wood Elves
Ancient Tiel' a fier: Vampire Counts

40k:

Jacobite - DIY Space Marines (True Scale)
cccp - Imperial Guard
Dirge Eterna - Word Bearers
The Son Of Horus: Reaver Titan!


Who will survive the contest (probably not myself)? who will come out on top (there will be no betting!)? Wait and check the Ongoing Projects Collective thread for updates:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=138156#post138156


Good luck to all parties and may the best mod win!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

:scratchhead: Is it me..., or is Galahad missing from this list??:search:

Good luck guys. I look forward to seeing your progress.:victory:


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey your a Kiwi..who lives in wellington!! I wonder if I have seen you in our GW.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe its cause Galahad has no skill with a paintbrush? (No offense Galahad)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Gal decided not to take part. Ever lasting shame is his. I know where he's coming from though. Real life has to take priority sometimes.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

*COUGHpussyCOUGH**



Hehehehehe:angel:


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

lol sounds like a plan Jacobite
Um anyone like the idea of an army competition for the rest of us poor fools?

Sniper


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I might be able to set something like that up. I will look into it.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Isn't Katie on of the mods?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol Katie also decided not to partake in Heresy's latest insanity. Her and Gal have been assigned to clean the Mod bathrooms... don't ask.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sniper said:


> lol sounds like a plan Jacobite
> Um anyone like the idea of an army competition for the rest of us poor fools?
> 
> Sniper





The Wraithlord said:


> I might be able to set something like that up. I will look into it.


 
Discount Wargames put a thread up in the 'Ideas' forum about this very topic...done in a 'Tale of Four Gamers'-style format, so 1200-odd points over a 6-month period...


On topic, can't wait to see how y'all do. Should be quite an interesting watch, as there's some major skill represented here....


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

looks interesting. will be keeping an eye on this one to see what you guys can do.

P.S. pshhh 1000 points in 7 months is nothing. I've done about 4000 points of stuff in the last 6 months


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

It is titan when some of us have GT armies to prepare and other projects to boot, not mention maintaining this place and then of course silly things in the real world like our jobs and families. :laugh: I have no idea how i am going to finish everything.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well said Ancient. Just looking after this place actually takes a fair amount of my time, then there is family stuff, work, etc. Not to mention my super slow meticulous painting style lol.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>Is Chimp no getting involved either? No like him.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Chimp is unfortunetly no longer part of the admin team I'm afraid.


----------

